# Horse ART Contest - Close Date May/12/2013



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are my two entries. I'm not that good but I figured I'd enter for the heck of it! Both are for color photos.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would suggest you have age categories. So, one for under 18, one for over 18 and maybe one for those who actually sell their artwork on commission.


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I would suggest you have age categories. So, one for under 18, one for over 18 and maybe one for those who actually sell their artwork on commission.


I get where you're coming from. There are definitely different levels of art out there. I didn't want to have too many categories but perhaps I should change that...


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Yay!
Click pics to enlarge them! Otherwise theyre too small!
Here's for black and white drawings:



Coloured drawing:

And a painting;


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

*Hey, so I will be judging based on age as well now! Within each category, there is 18 and under, and over 18 years of age. I can double check your profiles, but not everyone has their age posted so please post which age group you fall under! *


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

18 and over , I just have no artistic talent at all haha. But you said it was for fun so I entered.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

18 and under


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this strictly horse art??? Or can it be other things as well?


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

1) Traditional pencil drawings:















2) color drawings:
Pencils:







Chalk: 







3) Painting:








They are all my work done over a few years  Paintings are rare for me, so ye, just one big attempt.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, sorry for double post but I am "18 and over". All drawings have been done since I turned 18.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Phew....I was about to cry out: I HAVE NOOOOOO CHANCES!!!!!
But thank god I'm under 18 :lol:


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> Is this strictly horse art??? Or can it be other things as well?


You can post whatever you have into the categories. I am not very good with abstract but if you're going for realistic, or a take on reality anyway, I'm game!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

18& over black & white

Pen








Pencil


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are two more entries that I did for this contest. They are both for black and white drawings. 

"Omen"









This one has no name










And if you could drop one of my color entries and add this one, that would be great.


One of my friends suggested I do another "Omen" but with color, so here she is.

"Atlas"










Thanks.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Also I don't think it should be done by age. Simply because my 12 year old sister draws better than I. I think it should be done by talent level. Like categories for beginner/art for fun, and a professional category.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Finally an art contest! Great idea.

These two are for the black and white class, and the 18 and under category:

















P.S. If I draw something I like better than one of these since this post, can I post it INSTEAD of one of these? Thanks.


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

Sure, just make sure you say that you're replacing them!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay! I asked that because I may have my Lord of the Rings drawing done by then.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

tinyliny... you need to post yours!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you say so! 

Here are some color things, definintely WELL OVER 18!
Colored watercolor pencil.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

HorseCrazyTeen your work is amazing! Also this proves my point that it shouldn't be done by age group since there are younger people who can draw better than older people. Again, I think it should be done by talent level.


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

Horses4Healing said:


> HorseCrazyTeen your work is amazing! Also this proves my point that it shouldn't be done by age group since there are younger people who can draw better than older people. Again, I think it should be done by talent level.


I really don't want to sound like a downer (sorry!), but I'm afraid I really can't go by talent level. How would one gauge that? I really can't go through every piece and decide where they should be put... that would be very time consuming and difficult. I think art really can't be categorized by talent as everyone has such a different style. 

Thanks for your input though!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you Horses4Healing! I really appreciate that. 

I do have to say that I agree with Chelsea on the category thing though. It's just easier.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I stand no chance, but it was still fun to enter.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Here are mine! Under 18, black and white



















Secretariat


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I LOVE Secretariat! He's my favourite race horse.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

What about something that has been burned into wood? I use a wood burner like a pencil, but its a little different?


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Today is the 15th, why is there nothing about the results and stuff?


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I know, right? 
I really want to know the results, although I stand no chance....:lol:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, I checked her profile and she hasn't been on since 03/05/13.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I wonder if she has forgotten this contest :?
Hmm....


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey! Sorry about being late, got caught up in other things and forgot! 
Anyway, I'll review the submitted photos and post results in a few days. The contest is closed now. 
Thanks everyone for your wonderful work!


----------



## breyerhorse (May 21, 2013)

pictures?


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

breyerhorse said:


> pictures?


Well the pictures of the drawings/paintings.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

That's okay. It happens. Look forward to seeing your choices!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Same here!


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Horse racer you are amazing! I wish i would have entered this contest i love drawing horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I think she forgot again...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is why I pretty much don't post in these contests. Ends up being a waste of everyone's time. Should have remembered that.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah I guess so... If someone does a contest they need to be on the ball.


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

You guys are all amazing! Just consider yourselves all winners !!!


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

*Hey there everyone.*

So here are the results:

*B/W Drawings:*
1) horsecrazyteen
2)Cherrij

*Coloured Drawings:*
_(tied)_
1) Cherrij
1) dreamcatcher5

*Paintings:*
1) Tinyliny
2) dreamcatcher5

Thank you for your posts! And I want to remind everyone this is a "fun" contest. Not anything serious. Every single person who posted did a wonderful job and I loved seeing your artwork! 

I want to apologize for being late with this. However, I have been under a great deal of stress these last couple of weeks with getting my university schedule in order among other things. 

It was also difficult to judge since I needed to scroll through the thread's pages--many, many times--to compare! I hope I spelled everyone's names correctly, too! Also, there were not very many entries in the contest, (a lot of conversation though!) which is why names are repeated in the different categories. 
I couldn't do any age division as discussed because of the few entries and the difficulty of doing it. 

If you want feedback on your artwork and/or to be posted on my page, please feel free to message me! I don't want to make myself sound like an expert (I'm really not!). In any case, I'm happy to offer advise if you do want it. 

Thanks again everyone. Happy drawing/painting!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Whoooo! I won something. 

Congrats everyone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

actually, if you are offering feedback, I would appreciate that. Honest feedback is always helpful.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------

